# Common Cruze Diesel noises



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

The VW Common Rail TDI makes similar noises. The first time I heard mine after shutdown, I thought the car was possessed. :question: In fact, once or twice, I opened the hood before shutdown, and then ran around to watch the linkage move (interesting).

I noticed my Cruze TD did the same thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

anomalophobe said:


> • The Air Conditioner (A/C) Compressor Electronic Control Valve may be heard making a whining noise. This may last about five minutes. The electronic control valve inside the air conditioner compressor may remain energized after the engine is shut down.


This last sound applies to all Lordstown produced Cruzen. This is the whining noise that has generated numerous threads and posts here. We all have the same A/C system.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting! I like all the noises


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

One noise that is not mentioned after shut down is the coolant fan may stay on for a few minutes. This is normal also and since I live on top of a hill with a speed limit of 20 MPH the fan will come on and stay on after shut down for a few minutes. I have heard all the other noises that are mentioned and I have learned to know what they are and not panic.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the post. This car sure does make a lot of noises.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

What about on start up? I heard an odd noise when the car first started this morning


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Greygoose , Did it sound like a valve Knock? on first cold start up...Normal on this car . I had a few people ask me on this . Diesel tend to have this Knock in some . My BMW Diesel does not do this and never has.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> What about on start up? I heard an odd noise when the car first started this morning


Mine makes sort of a whooshing/hissing noise when first started. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine makes sort of a whooshing/hissing noise when first started. Is this what you are talking about?


yes! That's it


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

That to is normal on this car. On a cold start up if your out side your car ,you might hear what sounds like a valve ping almost. Nature of this Diesel .


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> That to is normal on this car. On a cold start up if your out side your car ,you might hear what sounds like a valve ping almost. Nature of this Diesel .


Ok great. Just heard it this morning in the garage and was a little concerned. What is it that's making that noise?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> yes! That's it



I am curious what that is. Sounds like some sort of pressurized thing pumping up. Very easy to hear in a garage.


----------



## Tammycruze2014 (Dec 3, 2013)

*noise*

Okay, y'all may think I'm strange, but I hear a noise that sounds like a dog bark for a few seconds after I turn the car off coming from under the hood. I came on here to see if anyone else hears this before I start asking people if they hear it and they start thinking I'm a wacko.... somebody please tell me you also have heard this sound and tell me what it's coming from.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*Tammycruze2014* 
May be it's the voices in your head messing with you ? No ???? J/k clack clack ,Pop pop fizz fizz is normal on shut down and the noise not in your head is on par with this car .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tammycruze2014 said:


> Okay, y'all may think I'm strange, but I hear a noise that sounds like a dog bark for a few seconds after I turn the car off coming from under the hood. I came on here to see if anyone else hears this before I start asking people if they hear it and they start thinking I'm a wacko.... somebody please tell me you also have heard this sound and tell me what it's coming from.


Yep. I have the same noise. 3 squeaks/barks/quacks in quick succession.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tammycruze2014 said:


> Okay, y'all may think I'm strange, but I hear a noise that sounds like a dog bark for a few seconds after I turn the car off coming from under the hood. I came on here to see if anyone else hears this before I start asking people if they hear it and they start thinking I'm a wacko.... somebody please tell me you also have heard this sound and tell me what it's coming from.


By the way welcome to the forum!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> Mine makes sort of a whooshing/hissing noise when first started. Is this what you are talking about?


I got this once too. It sounds like boost being dumped via a pop-off valve. If I didn't know better, I would have thought I ran over a nail and popped a tire!!!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Without even turning the car on, if you just lock/unlock the car with the fob, there is a faint noise like a transformer or something that is energized for maybe 15 second or so after you press the button. Also, when I first got the car I popped the hood after I drove it. I got that boost dump that you were talking about, Danny5. I almost banged by head on the hood. Did not expect that! Definitely a high tech little machine we have.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Alive ,Alive ,,,,It's Alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwha ..........LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VkrUG3OrPc


----------

